# shark fishing



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

We are planning our next trip on Navarre Beach Monday 12/29/08 yakin baits out at approx. 2 pm all the way until Wednesday morning around 9 or 10 with rods out the whole time(conditions permitting) but they look ideal for those days. Mabey Some bait fishin each morning if they show . If you want to go give my buddy Matt a call at 850-449-5972, text, or message me on here for location. Were tryin to get a good group out there so come on out. Last few trips have produced a 150lb Tiger about 7 ft, 170 lb. Spinner (Florida record: 190) and a couple nice dusky's and bulls mixed in. Hope to hear from y'all....Oh yeah, Plenty of beer is welcomed :letsdrink


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I will try to get out there and see you guys. I was on P-cola beach today, I hope the surf lays down for yall.


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm hoping so also! It should be pretty good...I think the report calls for 2-3 Monday afternoon and 1-2 that night so should be pretty fun paddling out for the first time. Hope the current cooperates and that we have a pretty good turn out. So far we have around 7 or 8 people definately showing up...Hopefully some more of y'all will come out and see what's goin on and chill for a little. Either way it'll be fun, Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## tcsurfisher (Jan 30, 2008)

where are you guys going to be located on the beach


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

Well be a couple miles past the pier at one of the last beach accesses....Look for a honda civic hatchback with a pier cart on the back, and a gold jaguar x-type plus some other cars later on


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

left Navarre beach at 6pm tonight never saw anybody setting up, where ya at?


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

We set up about 4pm Monday at access 11


----------

